# Buchsenspiel X-Fusion O2



## Phil (5. September 2008)

Hallo,

hab Anfang dieser Woche meinen Trinity-Rahmen bekommen.
Leider gibt es kleinere Mängel (wovon ich hier nur einen ansprechen möchte).

Wenn ich den Sattel leicht anhebe, ist deutliches Spiel am Dämpfer spürbar.
Meiner Meinung nach kommt das direkt vom Dämpfer-Auge.

Gabs hier nicht schonmal einen Thread dazu ? Wurde der gelöscht ?

Des weiteren würde ich gerne die Drehmomente für alle Schrauben wissen.
(Ausfallende,Hauptlager,Dämpfer,Schlitten)


----------



## aynis82 (5. September 2008)

ja der fred ist wohl gelöscht worden, warum auch immer ?! 

habe auch schon *wieder ein wenig spiel* in dem bereich... werde mich demnächst mal darum kümmern (müssen)

aynis82


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil (5. September 2008)

Was hat denn bei dir geholfen ? Ich find das grauenhaft, wenn man da so nen Klong-Anschlag hat.
Hab jetzt den Dämpfer ausgebaut und folgendes entdeckt.

Allerdings kann es nicht die Lösung sein, den Dämpfer zwischen die Bleche zu klemmen.Denke das Spiel kommt von den Bolzen, die scheinen wesentlich kleiner als die Buchsen zu sein.


----------



## Phil (5. September 2008)

Was hat denn bei dir geholfen ? Ich find das grauenhaft, wenn man da so nen Klong-Anschlag hat.
Hab jetzt den Dämpfer ausgebaut und folgendes entdeckt.

Allerdings kann es nicht die Lösung sein, den Dämpfer zwischen die Bleche zu klemmen.Denke das Spiel kommt von den Bolzen, die scheinen wesentlich kleiner als die Buchsen zu sein.


----------



## trailjo (6. September 2008)

Das sollte nicht sein! Mein Rock Shox Dämpfer sitzt sehr stramm auf dem Bolzen. 
Ich hatte bei einem Manitou-Dämpfer nach 3 Jahren Spiel in den Buchsen und damit Klappern, weil die Einlagen im Dämpferauge ausgelutscht waren. Nach Austausch war wieder alles straff.
P.S.: Was will uns dein Anhang sagen?!?


----------



## Phil (6. September 2008)

trailjo schrieb:


> Das sollte nicht sein! Mein Rock Shox Dämpfer sitzt sehr stramm auf dem Bolzen.


Hm.Seltsam, zwischen Bolzen und dem Dämpferauge ist ca. 1mm Spiel bei mir!




> P.S.: Was will uns dein Anhang sagen?!?



Sry, hatte nur die kleine Digi-Cam. Das ist ne Distance-Scheibe 1/10mm welche mit verbaut war.Wie man sieht ist die aber durch die Bohrung gequetscht worden.

Aber wie ich schon sagte, das kann doch auf Dauer nicht funzen, wenn das Spiel durch Klemmung beseitigt wird oder ? Die Kräfte sind doch viel zu hoch..

Die Bolzen haben einen Außendurchmesser von ziemlich genau 7,77mm hinten und vorne um die 7,9mm, wie ist das bei euch ? Die Buchsen hab ich mit ca. 8,20mm gemessen.


----------



## AhOi! (7. September 2008)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=332609

Dieser Thread..?


----------



## Phil (7. September 2008)

AhOi! schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=332609
> 
> Dieser Thread..?



Ja.Die Lösung mit der Scheibe außen drauf ist imo quatsch.Das würde nur Sinn machen wenn das Innengewinde zu kurz wäre.
Bei mir fehlt ja jetzt diese Scheibe mit 1/10mm.

Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass funzt, wenn man die Klemmung einfach nur erhöht.
Von anderen ließt man, dass die Bolzen sehr straff im Dämpferauge sitzen.Das wäre sicher die besser Variante.

Wie sind denn die Drehmomente von den Schrauben (Ausfallende,Hauptlager,Dämpfer,Schlitten)?


----------



## Phil (8. September 2008)

Sry, falsch verstanden.Es macht Sinn wenn der Bolzen zu lang ist.

Hab gestern eine U-Scheibe außen drauf, um genau das auszuschließen.
Allerdings war das nicht das Problem.

Problem sind die spacer innerhalb der Aufnahme.
Die Aufnahme hat ziemlich genau 51mm und wenn die Spacer zu schmal sind, dann reicht die Klemmkraft des Bolzen nicht aus um die massive Aufnahme so zu pressen, dass der Dämpfer fest klemmt.

Rein vom Gefühl her klappt es jetzt bei mir, aber ob das im Fahrbetrieb auch der Fall ist, daran zweifel ich noch.


----------



## häri__ (10. September 2008)

Hi,

habe den gleichen Dämpfer und das gleiche Problem gehabt.

Zuerst hab ich es mit erhöhten Klemmkräften versucht (sprich` einfach fester zudrehen -- hat aber nur ganz kurz geholfen, dann wieder dasselbe Problem).

Endgültige Lösung des Problemes brachte erst das einsetzen einer neuen Dämpferbuchse (der teil der das Dämpferauge so quasi auskleidet.... ist ein sehr dünner Zylinder der eingepresst wird).

Seit dem keine Probs mehr (und das seit 1,5 Jahren nun).

lg.
Harry


----------



## psyrus (13. September 2008)

ich hatte das problem als ich den rocco eingebaut hatte 
die dämpferbuchse müsste eigentlich 50,6 breit sein. zumindest ist das das maß bei meinem rahmen.
bei den zocchi buchsen hatte ich nach einem mal winterberg spiel -.-
die verbauten bolzen im trinity haben leider auch nich die 8mm die die buchsen als innenlochdurchmesser haben, die sind wirklich 3/10 (was in meinen augen welten sind ) zu dünn
desshalb iss mein bike momentan zerlegt da ich auf ne buchse warte die ich bei nem bekannten in arbeit gegeben habe. allerdings gestaltet sich das drehen wohl schwerer als vermutet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kasperlcurtis (14. September 2008)

Hallo!

Ich habe das gleiche Problem. Spiel an der hinteren Dämpferaufnahmej.
Die Werte, die ich mit meiner Schublehre gemessen habe:
Außendurchmesser des Bolzens: 7,8 mm
Innendurchmesser der Buchse: 8,05 mm
Ist natürlich klar, dass da alles klappert.
Ich glaube nicht daran, dass die Buchse ausgeschlagen ist (auch nicht durch falsches Drehmoment an den Schrauben, wie das ja sofort behauptet wird), sondern, dass die Maßhaltigkeit von Anfang an nicht gepasst hat.
Leider bin ich nicht Erstbesitzer, ausgeschlagene Buchsen seien aber so oder so kein Reklamationsgrund laut Agent!Bikes...
Mal schaun, wie kulant man dort ist, und zu welchen Preis man mir in einem Angebot für einen Buchsensatz macht. Ich kann nur hoffen, dass dieser dann maßhaltig ist...
Ansonsten hilft nur selber drehen oder drehen lassen...
Schade eigentlich, ein echt ärgerliches Manko an einem sonst spaßigen Rahmen.

Wenn also jemand mit dem Gedanken spielt, sich einen Trinity zuzulegen, muss er wohl damit rechnen, dass er ab Werk Spiel in der Dämpferaufnahme geliefert bekommt.

Gruß

's Kaschperle


----------



## AhOi! (14. September 2008)

kasperlcurtis schrieb:


> Mal schaun, wie kulant man dort ist, und zu welchen Preis man mir in einem Angebot für einen Buchsensatz macht. Ich kann nur hoffen, dass dieser dann maßhaltig ist...



Das Problem ist das wir zur Zeit selber keine Buchsensätze haben.. wir haben nicht einmal Dämpfer auf lager...(Zur Zeit ist nirgendwo was lieferbar )


----------



## kasperlcurtis (14. September 2008)

AhOi! schrieb:


> Das Problem ist das wir zur Zeit selber keine Buchsensätze haben.. wir haben nicht einmal Dämpfer auf lager...(Zur Zeit ist nirgendwo was lieferbar )


Das heißt, das Problem mit den nicht maßhaltigen Buchsen ist Agent!Bikes bekannt und sie wurden/werden aber trotzdem verbaut?


----------



## AhOi! (14. September 2008)

Nein das Problem war uns nicht bekannt... und sie werden, wenn endlich mal wieder welche verfügbar sind, bei bedarf reklamiert...

Und die Buchsen sind ja von X-Fusion---> deswegen kein Reklamationsgrund auf den Rahmen


----------



## aynis82 (14. September 2008)

na dann meld ich mich gleich mal an !
*meld*

aynis82


----------



## AhOi! (14. September 2008)

Hm falsch verstanden: Die neuen Dämpfer werden dann von uns reklamiert...
Aber wenns hier so viele Probleme mit den Dämpfern gibt, wärs echt ne überlegung den Hersteller zu wechseln...

Ich werd mal abklären ob wir irgendwo neue Buchsensätze bestellen können.
Damit eure Räder wieder rollen 
Wo die preislich dann liegen und wann die dann erhältlich sind, kann ich euch leider nicht sagen.. ( werd demnächst wieder operiert) werd euch aber auf den laufenden halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kasperlcurtis (15. September 2008)

Oh sorry, dann haben wir uns auch falsch verstanden. Ich habe das Problem mit einem Manitou-Dämpfer. Ich wußte nicht, dass Bolzen und Buchse (nicht das teflonbeschichtete Gleitlager, das im Dämpferauge eingepresst ist, sondern die ca. 50mm lange Buchse die dann durch das Teflonlager "geschoben" wird) vom Dämpferhersteller geliefert wurden. Dann könnt ihr ja wenig dafür.
Aber mindestens der Bolzen sollte doch von Euch kommen, oder?
Auf jeden Fall schon mal vielen Dank, der Informationsfluss hier ist doch wesentlich schneller und angenehmer als mit Agent!Bikes per E-Mail, da ist die Kommunikation etwas "mühselig".

Gruß

Curtis


----------



## häri__ (15. September 2008)

Also bei meinem Bionicon haben die bei X-Fusion auch untermaßige 
Buchsen geliefert.
Hab das bei Bionicon beanstandet und die haben dann sofort neue, richtige
Buchsen geschickt.  -  Super Service.

lg. Harry


----------



## AhOi! (15. September 2008)

Bloß is das bei uns die Sache das WENN Dämpfer da wären, alle die selben Buchsen (also untermaßige) hätten.
Das Problem liegt nicht bei uns sondern bei X-Fusion...


----------



## Phil (28. September 2008)

Dann werd ich mich mal mit X-Fusion in Verbindung setzen.
Vielleicht schau ich mir auch mal Hannover an, dann kann man das gleich damit verbinden.

@Ahoi

Ich hab da allerdings noch ne andere kleine Beanstandung, hatte schon ne mail geschrieben, aber keine Antwort bekommen.
Schickst du mir mal deine mailaddy per PN, dann schick ich dir ne Kopie.


----------



## Phil (4. Oktober 2008)

Meine mail an X-Fusion ist raus..


----------



## aynis82 (4. Oktober 2008)

Phil schrieb:


> Meine mail an X-Fusion ist raus..



halte uns bitte auf dem laufendem (mit allen info´s) !
danke...

aynis82


----------



## Phil (5. Oktober 2008)

aynis82 schrieb:


> halte uns bitte auf dem laufendem (mit allen info´s) !
> danke...
> 
> aynis82



Klar, mach ich.

Welchen Steuersatz fahrt ihr im Trinity ? Is ja garnich so einfach einen zu finden der im Durchmesser wenigstens näherungsweise mit dem fetten Steuerrohr mithalten kann und dann noch ne gerade Auflagefläche hat.


----------



## aynis82 (5. Oktober 2008)

ich hab nen chris king drin, der ist zwar auch rund ABER sieht gut aus !

aynis82


----------



## kasperlcurtis (7. Oktober 2008)

Phil schrieb:


> Welchen Steuersatz fahrt ihr im Trinity ? Is ja garnich so einfach einen zu finden der im Durchmesser wenigstens näherungsweise mit dem fetten Steuerrohr mithalten kann und dann noch ne gerade Auflagefläche hat.


Den Klassiker, FSA Pig DH Pro. Klar passt der nicht so, dass er die gesamte Auflagefläche des Steuerrohrs abdeckt, macht aber auch keine Probleme.
Zudem er einem ja fast nachgeworfen wird. Hab' den schon vielfach verbaut, der hat nie Probleme gemacht.


----------



## AhOi! (7. Oktober 2008)

*hust* agent! *hüstel*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil (7. Oktober 2008)

AhOi! schrieb:


> *hust* agent! *hüstel*



Zeig mir nen Bild bitte! Denn der is ja auch an der Lagerschale schräg und nicht plan.Dass würde doch dann am Übergang Steuerrohr-Lagerschale optisch eine Kerbe ergeben!

Hab schon Antowrt von X-Fusion, ich soll den Herren mal anrufen.


----------



## psyrus (13. Oktober 2008)

ich fahr nen acros mit langer einpresstiefe


----------



## Phil (14. Oktober 2008)

Hab mir jetzt nen FSA Orbit X-treme bestellt.Mal schaun wie der passt.(Übrigens über bike-components.de, sehr guter Shop+Service)

ZUM THEMA:

Hab mit X-Fusion getelt, er meinte eher es wäre Spiel in den Montagebuchsen (Werd ich checken, glaub aber nicht dran).Außerdem vertreibt X-Fusion garkeine Bolzen.

Woher bezieht Agent Bikes also die Bolzen ?

War heut noch in nem Bike-Shop, der Herr konnte mir nicht weiter helfen, meinte nur Bolzen kürzen bzw. Spacer um die Klemmung zu erhöhen.

Könnt Ihr mal die Bolzen messen, welche ihr verbaut habt ? Bei mir warens um die 7,8mm.


----------



## kasperlcurtis (14. Oktober 2008)

Bolzen-Außendurchmesser: 7,8 mm.
Das ist aber nicht das Problem, meine Vermutung ist nämlich, dass die Buchse nicht lang/breit genug ist. Die Breite der Wippe beträgt innen 50,3 mm, die Buchse, durch die der Bolzen geschoben wird, hat aber nur 50 mm.
Die Wippe ist so massiv, dass sie nicht um die benötigten > 0,3 mm zusammengezogen werden kann, dass sie die Buchse klemmt.
Daher die bereits vorgeschlagene Notlösung mit den Unterlegscheibchen, die einem alle Nase lang zerbröseln, oder besser, von jemandem eine passende Buchse drehen lassen. Ich werde in absehbarer Zeit eine Buchse mit 50,3 mm bekommen und kann dann berichten.
Meiner Meinung nach aber ein Verschulden von agent!bikes bzw. der Firma, die die Rahmen schweißt (vermutlich ALUMAGA/Taiwan), die Wippe ist einfach nicht maßhaltig genug für die von den gängigen Herstellern zur Verfügung gestellten Buchsen (Manitou z.B. 8 x 50,0 mm).

Mal sehen, ob agent!bikes das Problem nachvollziehen kann/mag?


----------



## psyrus (14. Oktober 2008)

kasperlcurtis schrieb:


> Bolzen-Außendurchmesser: 7,8 mm.
> Das ist aber nicht das Problem, meine Vermutung ist nämlich, dass die Buchse nicht lang/breit genug ist. Die Breite der Wippe beträgt innen 50,3 mm, die Buchse, durch die der Bolzen geschoben wird, hat aber nur 50 mm.


meine wippe hat 50,6 und die buchse im xfusion dämpfer hatte auch 50,6
ich hatte erst probleme nachdem ich auf nen roco gewechselt hat dass die buchse von cosmic einfach nicht reinpasste/ zu kurz war.
dass der bolzen nur 7,7/7,8 mm hat statt den 8mm der buchsen spielt aber da noch mit hinein... 
drehen auf die länge ist leider auch nich soo einfach wie es aussieht weil sonne hülse schlecht zu verspannen ist.. hab schon eine hier liegen die genau passt in lange und dicke aber leider iss sie innen nen mm zu weit ausgedreht weil meine dreher meine schrift nich lesen konnt -.-


----------



## Phil (16. Oktober 2008)

Zuerst sollte man klären, ob die Klemmung der Buchse überhaupt dafür sorgen kann, dass das Spiel beseitigt wird.Bei höheren Kräften glaub ich da nicht wirklich dran bzw. wäre es eine eher schlechte Lösung.

Des Weiteren würde ich gerne wissen nach welcher Normung die Bolzen hergestellt werden.Denn hätten die generell 7,8mm würde das Problem doch häufiger auftreten (und allen Herstellern).


----------



## double D (23. Oktober 2008)

also mein Hinterbau hat innen 50.5 ohne Farbe, mein Bolzen ist ne M8er Schraube mit 7,9mm d. und Buchsen hab ich selber gemacht, mit 7,9mm id.

sitzt, passt und wackelt nix!


----------



## aynis82 (21. November 2008)

hat jemand schon eine "unkomplizierte" möglichkeit das spiel zu entfernen ?
weil so langsam wird das spiel merklich größer ! 
danke für eure hilfe

aynis82


----------



## CannibalRider (24. November 2008)

Also bei mir is alles fest (mal abgesehen von dem Riss in der Schwinge - aber Schnee von gestern) Bei meinen beiden Hinterbauten (hab ja endlich den neuen gekriegt) musste ich die Dämpferaufnahme etwas ausschleifen, weils weinger als 50 mm waren. Ich hab das genaue Maß nicht ermittelt. habs halt eingepasst. Die Buchse im Dämpfert hat 50,0 mm. wenn ich jetzt so lese dass bei eueren Schwingen da Luft ist, dann beschleicht mich das gefühl dass da mit der Maßhaltigkeit jemand nicht so ernst nimmt.

Andere Frage: Geht bei eueren Trinitys das Schwingenlager auch so streng? (zumindest so lange bis es ausgeschlagen is)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## double D (26. November 2008)

hab nochmal ein bißchen ausprobiert, habe ein 8mm alurohr mit nem 6er id. genommen und eine M6er Schraube, passt ohne Spiel und ist auch noch leichter!


----------



## Phil (27. November 2008)

Ich hab nochmal mit " wingover " ausm Forum gesprochen.Er kann euch bei ausgeschlagenen Lagern etc. weiterhelfen, denn er lässt sich das Zeug fertigen.
Er hat mir erklärt, wie das ganze Prinzip überhaupt funktionieren soll.

Die Bolzen sind nicht das Problem, denn es geht wirklich nur um die Klemmung.Ich dachte immer das würde nie gehen, da sich ja die Kraftrichtung beim Ausfedern ändert.
Aber da es ja eine Zugstufendämpfung gibt bzw. das Bike+Fahrer ja auch noch Gewichtskraft entgegensetzt, sollte das passen.(bei anderen Herstellern ist es auch nicht anders gelöst)

Beim Trinity ist die Aufnahme hinten leider so massiv, dass sie nur durch Anziehen der Bolzen kaum nach innen gebogen wird.Deshalb müssen die Spacer exakt auf Maß (oder minimal Übermaß) an die Einbaubreite angepasst werde.Dabei geht es um Zehntel-Millimeter.
Ich hab das ganze jetzt so gelöst, dass ich U-Scheiben dazu nehme und dann eine von den Spacer-Hülsen soweit runterschleife bis sie exakt zwischen die Aufnahme passt.

Leider konnt ich noch nicht wirklich testen, da ich noch nen Problem am Steuersatz hatte.Anfang nächster Woche wird das aber wohl behoben sein und ich meld mich nochmal.

Denke das ist die Lösung; an der vorderen Aufnahme zb gibt es keine Probleme, da die sich mehr biegt, wenn man die Bolzen anzieht.

Außerdem müsst ihr schauen, dass die Hülse mit dem Innengewinde nicht zu lang ist.


----------



## aynis82 (27. November 2008)

okay das klingt ja erstmal gut... 
wenn es sich wirklich so beseitigen lässt dann melde dich nochmal bitte 

aynis82


----------



## Phil (1. Dezember 2008)

Bin gestern gefahren, noch kein Ergebnis, da ich irgendwo Spiel hab, was Geräusche macht.
Aber ist auch nicht immer; nur manchmal beim Einfedern...ganz seltsam.


----------



## aynis82 (2. Dezember 2008)

@phil: nochmal zum verständniss, du hast also alles so beibehalten wie es sein soll nur das du dir jetzt u-scheiben besorgt hast und diese solange bearbeitest bis sie "passen" / spiel +-0 

richtig ?! oder wie oder was 

danke dir 

aynis82


----------



## Phil (2. Dezember 2008)

aynis82 schrieb:


> @phil: nochmal zum verständniss, du hast also alles so beibehalten wie es sein soll nur das du dir jetzt u-scheiben besorgt hast und diese solange bearbeitest bis sie "passen" / spiel +-0
> 
> richtig ?! oder wie oder was
> 
> ...



Ja genau so.Nur dass ich eine der Spacer-Hülse runtergeschliffen hab, da das einfacher zu schleifen ist als so ne dünne U-Scheibe.

Wenn das Wetter heut so bleibt (kühl, aber trocken), dann fahr ich heut Abend nochmal ne Test-Runde.

Bist du nicht mehr im ICQ oder hast ne neue Nummer ? Wie gehts deiner Freundin ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil (19. Dezember 2008)

Kurzes statement:

Das Spiel scheint bei mir weitestgehend behoben zu sein.Hab noch ein leichtes Spiel im Gefühl, denke aber dass das einfach nur der Dämpfer ist, wenn er einfedert.Bei mir überträgt sich das bis zum Lenker.Beim fahren merke ich davon garnichts.

Im neuen Jahr hab ich dann eine VR-Bremse und kann dann auch den Steuersatz 100%ig ausschließen.Ansonsten bin ich bisher sehr zu frieden mit dem Bike.Fährt sich nicht viel anders als mein Speci P3.


----------



## psyrus (19. Dezember 2008)

CannibalRider schrieb:


> Andere Frage: Geht bei eueren Trinitys das Schwingenlager auch so streng? (zumindest so lange bis es ausgeschlagen is)


dreh halt die schraube n stück lockerer dann iss das nicht mehr so fest.
am besten auch nochmal mit loctide(oder anderer schraubensicherung) sichern.


----------

